# Low RPM rumble



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys, 

So recently I've noticed a rumble at low rpms (1200 - 1600) when driving. I'm a fairly light footed driver so gear changes happen early when I drive. It doesn't sound like anything is loose and it's not a rattle, just low end exhaust rumble. If I drive a little more heavy footed, then no rumble. Does anyone else notice this with their car? Is the rumble an indication of an early problem? 

Maybe it's all in my head, just want to hear what others have to say. 

MKVI Jetta 2.5, 6sp auto, 30k miles. 

Thanks!


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

yea that normal on 2.5s,Its a five cylinder engine they sound and drive alot differently form 4 cylinders ,they have a deep rumble at low rpm,then a crazy winding sound from 3000 to redline

These motors have lots of low end power,so if you have the auto it wont downshift if you have a light foot when going up a hill or speeding up while driving,just drop it in sport mode if you want to downshift faster,


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

08VWDUB said:


> yea that normal on 2.5s,Its a five cylinder engine they sound and drive alot differently form 4 cylinders ,they have a deep rumble at low rpm,then a crazy winding sound from 3000 to redline
> 
> These motors have lots of low end power,so if you have the auto it wont downshift if you have a light foot when going up a hill or speeding up while driving,just drop it in sport mode if you want to downshift faster,


Cool, thanks man!


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

I noticed this as well. Even costing along at 30 0r 40 in 5th or 6th gear(auto) it spounds like it is in too high a gear. I am going to take it to my dealer to check. It perhaps is done to keep mpg's up but seems to take away from it being smooth. Will check back but could be a couple of weeks.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

hop2it said:


> I noticed this as well. Even costing along at 30 0r 40 in 5th or 6th gear(auto) it spounds like it is in too high a gear. I am going to take it to my dealer to check. It perhaps is done to keep mpg's up but seems to take away from it being smooth. Will check back but could be a couple of weeks.


I was going to do the same as well just to be safe. I'm due for another oil change soon, though I would get them to check it out then. Please keep me posted on your findings.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

So, I took my car for and oil change, and had the tech test drive the car. Surprise surprise, they said they couldn't hear anything..... I'll keep a close watch on it. If it gets worst, I'll take it in again.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

*low rpm rumle*

Brought mine to dealer yesterday, they couldn't find anything either. He said maybe vw will come out with a reflash if they get more complaints. It may have the 6th gear cutting in too low for fuel econonmy reasons. It seems strange because it's not that smooth when coasting.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Update:

After speaking to a VW tech, I found out that other VW owners (non-Jetta) have complained about similar issues. Some of the problems were so bad that VW did come out with a fix.

I noticed however that when the weather is cold (freezing temps - less than 0degC, or 32degF), the rumble is more pronounced. In warmer weather, I barely even notice it. Might be something in the tuning of the car when the weather is cold?

I ran higher octane fuel and it made no difference.


----------



## Nosmo (May 26, 2002)

I am having the same experience with a 2013 Golf auto 2.5l. 
Could it be something to do with the exhaust/ muffler alignment? 
Most annoying.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

I do not think it is the muffler, etc. Likely a programming issue which may affect the torque converter. Maybe...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

afawal2012 said:


> So, I took my car for and oil change, and had the tech test drive the car. Surprise surprise, they said they couldn't hear anything..... I'll keep a close watch on it. If it gets worst, I'll take it in again.


They have magic ears, mate. They can't ever hear ****...


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

hop2it said:


> I do not think it is the muffler, etc. Likely a programming issue which may affect the torque converter. Maybe...


Mine seems to be coming from the front end, somewhere in the engine bay. It hasn't gotten any worst, it's just there.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

i will be back to dealer on valve body and will let them know about fix for rumble noise i will say it to them like it is common knowledge and see how they respond.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

It's normal, if you think it's bad don't install motor mounts, lol.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

DUSlider said:


> It's normal, if you think it's bad don't install motor mounts, lol.


Mines awful. I've got mounts AND an under drive pulley lol.


----------



## #Kraut (Feb 27, 2017)

*Low RPM support*

Hey All, I have a 2011 Sportwagen 2.5 w. 6spd auto and have also heard the low end grumble lately. I've always been weary of the quick upshifts and lugging of the engine. I've run every octane, put an older style air box, etc with limited results. Util now! My car still upshifts early but I used an OBDeleven device and reprogrammed my cam timing for regular fuel (87MON here in Canada). There's much more low end torque to support the shifts now. I've also re calibrated my throttle body. 

The low end grumble is still there, but I believe something is coming loose. That's my next targeted battle. 

Let me know if anyone else has any new suggestions


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

afawal2012 said:


> Mine seems to be coming from the front end, somewhere in the engine bay. It hasn't gotten any worst, it's just there.


Hi. Did you figured the noise?


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

#Kraut said:


> Hey All, I have a 2011 Sportwagen 2.5 w. 6spd auto and have also heard the low end grumble lately. I've always been weary of the quick upshifts and lugging of the engine. I've run every octane, put an older style air box, etc with limited results. Util now! My car still upshifts early but I used an OBDeleven device and reprogrammed my cam timing for regular fuel (87MON here in Canada). There's much more low end torque to support the shifts now. I've also re calibrated my throttle body.
> 
> The low end grumble is still there, but I believe something is coming loose. That's my next targeted battle.
> 
> Let me know if anyone else has any new suggestions


Can you record it?


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok. Keeping this updated. I ordered transmission mount (drivers's side mount). Will replace that one in near future and post my results.


----------



## karlsvw (Oct 25, 2014)

Do any of you think maybe it's intake noise? My car has done the same since day one. But, you can hear the intake pulses. Off idle to about 2,500 rpms or so. It's cool! Enjoy the five cylinder! This ain't no Honda!


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

karlsvw said:


> Do any of you think maybe it's intake noise?


We don't have flaps. Do you think the source of the noise is vacuum leak?


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

I noticed my low end rumbling was very pronounced after I had a dogbone insert installed on the transmission mount. Caused a little extra vibration and and noise that seems like it is the plastic belly pan vibrating against where it mounts. It's annoying...


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Any of you drove the Jetta without a belly pan?

I replaced my lower transmission mount last year. The noise didn't change though my reason for the replacement was different. I'm pretty sure the lower mount is not the source unless it is totally destroyed but a bad upper transmission mount could vibrate steering column and pedals. I have a solid theory to justify my opinion. The mount is installed to the left longitudinal beam which extends to the body section where pedals frame and steering column meet. It could transmit the rumbling noise to this section.

I've searched many American forums but found nothing about the problem. Have searched Russian forums. We have many components in common with Skoda. I've read many Skoda owners replacing or adjusting the upper transmission mount.

I'm planning to replace it and see if it makes any improvement.


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I do plan on replacing both side motor mounts so maybe that will solve that issue. Probably go with OEM version as they are half as much as the BFI. I'll report back when I get that done.


----------

